# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Girouard Concert Oval w/Pickguard

## NewsFetcher

A new mandolin family instrument has been added to The Music Emporium inventory:

Girouard Concert Oval w/Pickguard

View instrument...




 We are pleased to have this beautiful Girouard Oval Hole in the shop! Max and Lauri build their instruments by hand in Rhode Island and have developed a stellar reputation for producing gorgeous looking, and sounding  mandolins. This oval hole variant features an Engelmann spruce top and red maple back and sides along with a hand applied burst and a varnish finish. The sound is remarkably balanced and warm with a powerful bass response and a blooming sustain. Max and Lauri's instruments have a voice that is all their own and they never seem to hang around the shop very long. Priced with a hardshell case.

Englemann spruce TopRed maple back and sidesRubner tunersJames tailpiece1 1/8 nutX bracing

----------

